# HOA 72 units and 19 drives



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

As with the title i inquired about a HOA that was looking for some snow removal figured it was good size to get my feet wet. Heres the thing its a main single drive with a circular road (street basically). Now it has 72 sidewalks roughly 18-24" wide that calcium chloride. The drives are double to single wide to the street. I have place to put snow and shovel is easy scrape and go. I just need an idea in the northeast oh area what i should be bidding it at. Now the stats are 2-3" trigger and spot salting (hills and steep drives) and calcium chloride on all walks. im guessing roughly 10 80lbs avg and 20 bags on a heavy storm. And 2 bags max of the calcium. im guessing $800-900 per push. thanx


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

And you going use what


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

72 ft of sidewalk? Or 72 sidewalks? And more than 10 bags id bet....


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

Chevy 2500 with 8.5 Meyer and 72 sidewalks roughly 20-25 ft each


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Lets see a Google Earth shot. You're making a 72 unit complex sound very simple.


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

Its is simple its just my first big how bid and don't wanna short myself


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Let's see a picture... 1400 ft of sidewalks will take way more than 10 bags of salt


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

chevy2500meyer;1830651 said:


> Its is simple its just my first big how bid and don't wanna short myself


If you don't want short your self you need SF figures then guy on here will tell how much cal or salt you will need

So I would walk it off or use findalotsize.com Or post a Google earth pic

You making a rookie mistake not knowing your square feet of the pavement


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

SnowFakers;1830676 said:


> Let's see a picture... 1400 ft of sidewalks will take way more than 10 bags of salt


10 80lb bags of salt would be overkill on 1400' of walks. At 4' wide that's 5600 sq'. I think he's planning on using 2 bags calcium on the walks.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

cet;1830682 said:


> 10 80lb bags of salt would be overkill on 1400' of walks. At 4' wide that's 5600 sq'. I think he's planning on using 2 bags calcium on the walks.


He said 10 bags to do all walks as well as areas on the road. He could get the walks done in I figured 4 bags but that leaves 6 for icy and problems areas and driveways... I use 1/2 a bag on most driveways I do, and they aren't very big.... Doesn't seem to go very far


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

its the ones with grey roofs not the green


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

chevy2500meyer;1830242 said:


> Now it has 72 sidewalks roughly 18-24" wide that calcium chloride. and calcium chloride on all walks. And 2 bags max of the calcium. im guessing $800-900 per push. thanx


Well one of us is reading it wrong.


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

https://www.google.com/maps/@40.9856709,-80.6083362,344m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

You have do the main roads to 

For the truck you are using I would invest in a rear blade It will cut your time in half

10 bags wont do that if doing walks and drive way drive ways look looks like a bag each
I count 24 drives and pool parking lot


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

The main drive in salt and steep drives (closet to street) and on as needed basis on everything walks calcium chloride and salt on drives and main roads.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

chevy2500meyer;1830731 said:


> The main drive in salt and steep drives (closet to street) and on as needed basis on everything walks calcium chloride and salt on drives and main roads.


You going need more then 20 bags


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That place is not laid out for a truck and front plow. Too much back dragging on drives. Trust me when I say this is not the place for you to get your feet wet.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

WIPensFan;1830754 said:


> That place is not laid out for a truck and front plow. Too much back dragging on drives. Trust me when I say this is not the place for you to get your feet wet.


A skid be the checker at that place


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Antlerart06;1830766 said:


> A skid be the checker at that place


Yes it would


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

No skids are to be used. Only trucks.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

chevy2500meyer;1830794 said:


> No skids are to be used. Only trucks.


They won't let you use skids?


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

cet;1830693 said:


> Well one of us is reading it wrong.


Ah I see that now but still more than 2 bags


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

That's a skid steer owner's dream. If you're not going to or aren't allowed to run skids, you need some type of back blade. That would take at least 45 minutes off my time below.

Here's my time estimates from seeing Google Earth:
Plowing: 3.5 hours (since you're stuck with truck only it appears) 
Sidewalks: 1.5 hours (snowblower in heavy snow, backpack in light snow)
Salt on drives/road: 1500 lbs
Ice melt on walkways: 250 lbs

Apply your rates accordingly. I'd be 700 ish based off the visual estimate.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

chevy2500meyer;1830794 said:


> No skids are to be used. Only trucks.


I bet that request is coming from an uneducated(in snow) person with authority.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

cet;1830961 said:


> I bet that request is coming from an uneducated(in snow) person with authority.


Exactly, and that uneducated person isn't smart enough to realize that having a skid in there would save them a good chunk of change in a normal winter.


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

i HOA president had a problem with a previous snow vendor or tore off the asphalt and "scratched" the drive. i was thinking the same thing a skid would be ideal but they said no skids are to be used. Even with a rubber blade, why is beyond me because all companies are different.


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

That site is going to be a nightmare with out some sort of skid, back blade or machine with a broom. Trying to back blade that with a truck only will make a mess. If you cant use machine you need a few ( maybe 3) guys with snow blowers and a truck


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Tractor with a back blade


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

chevy2500meyer;1831013 said:


> i HOA president had a problem with a previous snow vendor or tore off the asphalt and "scratched" the drive. i was thinking the same thing a skid would be ideal but they said no skids are to be used. Even with a rubber blade, why is beyond me because all companies are different.


If that's their rule then...


Whiffyspark;1831037 said:


> Tractor with a back blade


^^^this is what I'd do.


----------



## Ryank (Oct 26, 2011)

sounds like a fun one, I'm going to look at an Hoa tomorrow but its 23 units and 23 drives and the main road. same setup except i can use a skid steer....


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Ebling 16 footer best thing for those types of drives and a skid cleaning the piles with an artic box


----------

